# Our 9 month old Golden :)



## Fender (Jul 20, 2011)

We haven't been on in awhile but we recall venturing to this site when we were going to get our golden puppy. All of the pictures made us smile and the advice was great! Our Fender is 9 months old weighs 71 lbs and is full of energy! Couldn't have asked for a better dog!! 

Here are some pics of our lil guy 

If any other parents have Goldens around 9 months let us know how they are and how your experience has been so far. We are especially curious to see how much the others weigh


----------



## SeaMonster (Jul 4, 2011)

Great looking dog you have there.
Gracie is 10 months and 65-70lbs. She's starting to act like a mature dog but still a clown  she's the best kid in her training class but God help us if I run out of treats


----------



## VickiR (Jun 16, 2011)

Olivia is 10 months (born May 12th) and weighs 62#


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Fender is a handsome boy!!! Love the photos!


----------



## Stef_Walsh (Sep 3, 2011)

Ace will be 9 months in 4 days, and he weighs about the same. He was last weighed about a month ago and he was 69lbs, so I assume he's somewhere between 70-75 right now.

He is a terror and I don't think he will ever behave, haha! But we're working on it so hopefully he comes around eventually.


----------



## vjm1639 (Feb 20, 2012)

he is beautiful!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

He's gorgeous congratulations!!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Tucker is almost 9 months. Last week he weighed almost 70 lbs but today he'd dropped four. He was sick last week and hasn't caught up. He looks a lot like your guy, too. Who is quite handsome as I'm sure you already know. 

There is a parents of adolescents thread on here. You should join in--we compare notes on what they're up to almost every day.


----------



## bowdense (Feb 22, 2011)

Remington is 9 1/2 months old (born June 3rd). He weighed 55 lbs. when he was neutered a month ago. I imagine he's 58-60 now. 

He's awesome. The biggest problem we have with him is his strong desire to eat sod, pine cones, sticks...everything! We also have to watch his water intake as he drinks excessively, too. 

But, he's the biggest love bug. Recall is super. Behaves great, most of the time. Need to make sure he gets enough exercise every day.


----------



## mears (Sep 29, 2011)

bowdense said:


> Remington is 9 1/2 months old (born June 3rd). He weighed 55 lbs. when he was neutered a month ago. I imagine he's 58-60 now.
> 
> He's awesome. The biggest problem we have with him is his strong desire to eat sod, pine cones, sticks...everything! *We also have to watch his water intake as he drinks excessively, too. *
> 
> But, he's the biggest love bug. Recall is super. Behaves great, most of the time. Need to make sure he gets enough exercise every day.



Im sure this question has a really obvious answer but how can you tell/know that a dog is drinking excessively? Does he need to urinate more or has diabetes?


----------



## bowdense (Feb 22, 2011)

mears said:


> Im sure this question has a really obvious answer but how can you tell/know that a dog is drinking excessively? Does he need to urinate more or has diabetes?


He actually washed out his kidneys (renal medullary washout) when he was younger:doh:. We had to closely monitor his water intake for quite some time. Now, not so much, but we do have to be aware. Tp answer your question...after being totally potty trained, he started peeing in the house, like he didn't even know he was going. Four times in one day. I thought it was a UTI so I took him to the vet and that was her diagnosis.


----------



## mears (Sep 29, 2011)

bowdense said:


> He actually washed out his kidneys (renal medullary washout) when he was younger:doh:. We had to closely monitor his water intake for quite some time. Now, not so much, but we do have to be aware. Tp answer your question...after being totally potty trained, he started peeing in the house, like he didn't even know he was going. Four times in one day. I thought it was a UTI so I took him to the vet and that was her diagnosis.



Oh ok. I thought there would be a scientific reason rather than you just thinking 'hmm you are drinking alot arent you little fella' lol. 

It just made me think, maybe i am drinking too much :


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

He looks perfect to me!  My Koda is a big girl and is about 70 lbs at 11 months but she has been at this weight since she was around 9 months old! 

As OutWest said there is a thread called "parents of teenage pups" in the training section that you can go to and vent any frustrations with your teenager or just to converse with other parents of pups the same age!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Oh my is Fender ever a handsome boy.

My BaWaaJige is 10.5 mos old he weighs in at 74.6# as of last week.


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

He sure is a beautiful boy!


----------



## Amberbark (Oct 5, 2011)

*Amber*

Amber will be 10 months on April 1 and weighs 56 lbs. She has been at this weight for 2 months. She is a sweet girl that is working through EGD (Excessive Greeting Disorder :crossfing). :wavey:


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

Remy is 9 months and just hit 70#! Your Fender is very handsome and has a bit more fur than Remy, but he's a field golden  I'm sure Remy would LOVE to hang out w Fender some time!


----------



## jluke (Nov 18, 2011)

*How Handsome!*

Fender is a great guy! Maisie is 9 months, too, and 63 pounds.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Fender is such a handsome boy! He looks a perfect weight to me


----------



## maxmbob (Feb 20, 2010)

Great looking dog. Like the name also.


----------



## Kinjal (Dec 26, 2011)

So handsome I want to cuddle his muzzle


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

Sadie is 8.5 months and hasn't been weighed in a few weeks, but I'm guessing she's around 55lb. Sounds like mine is on the small side.


----------



## Love Cassidy (Mar 21, 2011)

Althea is 10 months and she's about 45 lbs. Very wee one, but makes up for her size in personality


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Hes a very handsome boy!


----------



## abowman (Jan 5, 2012)

He looks so much like my Finnegan. He is 9 months and 70 lbs.


----------

